# COMPLETELY CHANGING THE COLOR OF THE INTERIOR!!!



## kvnz300 (Feb 24, 2006)

the interior of my '93 300zxTT is in great shape but i just dont like the color scheme. the car itself is white with black trim but the interior is tan/brown and im seriously considering changing the color scheme inside to black/white. there is a company here in NC that will do the Katzkin two tone leather seats(black with white center) and black leather trim for $1000 but im am not sure where to buy the carpet(black) or what to do about the all the plastic trim pieces like the pillars and the hatch and the carpet in the hatch. does anyone have any suggestions about how to do this?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure where you can get a black carpet, but I'm pretty sure they exist.

As far as the trim goes...

If you can afford to have them wrapped in a ultra suade/cloth/"carbon" weave "leather", it would look really nice. 
There are upholstry shops in most cities that can take care of this, but it's not cheap.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

also, if you want that factory black look, try some vinyl dye, just make sure it's flat black, it's kind of like spray paint, except it dyes the vinyl whatever color. it will also work on carpet, plastics, pretty much anything.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ditto to shaun on the wrapping
and get them to put some extra side-bolstering in the seats
http://www.auto-interior.com/nissan3.htm#300ZX

and you're good to go


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dustin said:


> also, if you want that factory black look, try some vinyl dye, just make sure it's flat black, it's kind of like spray paint, except it dyes the vinyl whatever color. it will also work on carpet, plastics, pretty much anything.


I'm really iffy about this, whole paint stuff. Yes, they look good in pics, but every car I have seen done with a dyed interior, looks like ass in person.

You do know, the katskinz things, you can do yourself, and it's really easy right?


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

i am currently rewrapping my interior in vinyl of another shade. The dash is gonna be suede and the doors too. The doors were ok with the suede, but definately hard. The panels are going ok with the vinyl, after the first panel, i got the hang of it and all but the first peice i did looks good. The first peice looks ok...
Its definately worth doing yourself if you have time and patience. I lack time, but i have plenty of patience because of it, so i can do a couple peices and let it dry during the time i don't have time to work on it 
If you do, Weldwood contact cement is your best friend


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

I JUST finished painting my interior. I'm waiting on the headliner fabric so I can completly finish re-installing everything. I also put new carpet in. As far as the seats went, I just got covers (shrug). The painting went fine, took awhile to do, but it looks good. Only thing I'm worried about is the paint scuffing off. When I was installing a few of the console pieces the paint scuffed off! So I was curious if you could wax your console with a hard wax. p.s. I also painted the fabric in the car, worked out fine. Didn't turn it black, but a really dark grey, so I like it.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

sybergato said:


> Only thing I'm worried about is the paint scuffing off. When I was installing a few of the console pieces the paint scuffed off! So I was curious if you could wax your console with a hard wax.



If you use a clear coat, its supposed to keep the paint in pretty good condition. I've heard that the clear coat for wheels makes the paint hard as nails. heh.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

But that's supposed to be an acrylic spray right? Kinda like what women use on their nails? I'm trying something new, something prolly cheaper. I'm hoping that this floor "wax" stuff called "future" will do the trick. It actually doesn't contain wax, it's an acrylic floor protectant. The only thing I'm worried about is how it holds up in the heat of the summer on my dash board. I've only done one small piece of the bottom console. I put two coats on it. . . it looks freakin' great. And I've noticed a very significant change in how it holds up. You can pretty much scratch the hell out of it with your finger nail and any mark from your finger will buff out easily from what I can tell. I've left the piece outside all day in the sun and hadn't noticed any "melting" or anything. I may have found a winner. Going to do more heat testing first though.. . . .


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sounds great. Always nice to hear a new trick and you should definately post a little write up with pics when you do the rest of it!


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

I did more testing, I posted a new thread called "New acrylic sealer??" I dunno if I wanna thread too much about the same thing, just thought I'd mention it in any painting threads. . . may be helpful.. .(shrug).


----------

